# Minn Kota install



## _4_ (Aug 9, 2017)

Are there any Beavertail Mosquito owners out there with a Minn Kota installed on the bow?

If so, would you mind taking pictures of it mounted on the bow, the quick release, underside, in the forward compartment, where the batteries are mounted, where the switches are, and any other relevant photos.

Thinking about doing the install myself and want to see what everyone else has done.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Hope this helps. Please let me know if you need anything more detailed.


----------



## _4_ (Aug 9, 2017)

Awesome - thank you.

Is the QD plate through bolted? Is the battery tray through bolted?

Is that an on board charger on the starboard side of the battery? If not, how are you charging? Portable/tender?

That’s not the standard deck plug, what kind is that?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Yes, the quick release bracket is bolted, as well as the battery tray. There is a nylon strap to secure the battery to the tray. 

Yes, I had them install a Powermania battery charger instead of their standard charger. Just personal preference, I like the Powermania chargers because they are epoxy sealed. 

Correct, that is not the standard plug. My old boat had corrosion problems with that standard round Marinco plug, so I upgraded to the Battery Tender plug. I've only had the boat a month, but the plug looks bullet proof. Very heavy duty


----------



## _4_ (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you.

Any chance you can get photos of the underside of the QD plate on the bow? And a close up of the wiring routing?

What’s that on the port side?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Here ya go. 







I'm not sure what you're asking about on the port side. If you mean on the deck, that's a pop up cleat. Unless you mean the breaker for the trolling motor inside the hatch on the port side


----------



## _4_ (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks again - you’re very responsive and helpful!

I’m talking about the thing that the positive wires are going into. Looks like some type of isolator or switch?

Does the power mania charger have a shore power plug in? Is it routed all the way back to the starting battery as well?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Yes, that is a Minn Kota 60 amp breaker that needs to be installed. 

The Powermania charger does not run back to the house battery. It's just for charging the trolling motor battery. It does have a plug in, I just keep it tucked away for a cleaner look when I'm not using it. Here it is in use...


----------



## _4_ (Aug 9, 2017)

You’ve been very helpful, thank you so much!


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

You're very welcome!


----------



## _4_ (Aug 9, 2017)

QQ - looks like there is a 3-4” hole drilled inside the bow hatch and a red wire routed through it, that just goes to the deck plug correct? Not routed back to the center console or anything?

Can you tell where it is all grounded?


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Correct. Pos/Neg at the battery


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Mark is the man!


----------

